

MIT prof's notorious talk on How to Talk - nreece
http://isites.harvard.edu/fs/html/icb.topic58703/winston1.html

======
Oatmeat
[http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/01-pre...](http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/01-prelude.mov)
[http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/02-int...](http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/02-introduction.mov)
[http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/03-sta...](http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/03-starting.mov)
[http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/04-big...](http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/04-bigfour.mov)
[http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/05-tim...](http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/05-time&place.mov)
[http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/06-bla...](http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/06-blackboard.mov)
[http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/07-ove...](http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/07-overheads.mov)
[http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/08-pro...](http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/08-props.mov)
[http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/09-sty...](http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/09-style.mov)
[http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/10-sto...](http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/10-stopping.mov)
[http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/11-que...](http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/11-questions1.mov)
[http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/12-que...](http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/12-questions2.mov)
[http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/13-pos...](http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/~bok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/13-postlude.mov)

~~~
halo
Alternatively, if you're on a Unix-like system, you can download them all
easily using wget:

wget -nd -A.mov -r -l1 -np
<http://ice.fas.harvard.edu/%7Ebok_cen/booksvid/vids/hts/>

For anyone who doesn't know wget, this can be dissected to:

-nd means "no directories", so don't mirror the directory structure

-r means to visit recursively (i.e. grab relative links)

-l1 means "one level" (i.e. don't grab the links from any subpages)

-np means "no parent" (i.e. don't go to subdirectories which are parent of the current one)

-A.mov means 'accept' .mov (i.e. download movs)

~~~
andreyf
Or if you are on windows, also:

<http://www.christopherlewis.com/WGet/WGetFiles.htm>

With the latest version here:
<http://www.christopherlewis.com/WGet/wget-1.11b.zip>

------
makecheck
When I followed the article to its YouTube video, it said the video was no
longer available.

Here appears to be a summary of it here:
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6084221876531914922&...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6084221876531914922&q=Patrick+Winston+-+How+to+Speak&total=8&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0)

And Harvard has it all in a number of separate videos:
[http://isites.harvard.edu/fs/html/icb.topic58703/winston1.ht...](http://isites.harvard.edu/fs/html/icb.topic58703/winston1.html)

------
admoin
why is this notorious?

~~~
aston
Notorious is the wrong word. It is well-known, however, and well-reputed on
MIT's campus. It's an annual standing-room-only event.

------
jbrun
pretty good talk about talks. maybe an update with projectors and graphics
would be good. Does Al Gore's Inconvenient truth talk or some of Steve Job's
talks not contravene many of these items?

